# Nächster Refactoring Schritt?



## EOB (10. Sep 2007)

hi, ich habe jetzt aus langen methoden kürzere gemacht, indem ich eben extract method über verschiedene codeteile gemacht habe. die methoden heissen jetzt so, wie das was sie auch machen. was wäre jetzt der nächste schritt, die alle in eine klasse auslagern?

danke


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (10. Sep 2007)

Kannst Du vielleicht ein wenig Code posten?


----------



## SnooP (12. Sep 2007)

Das kommt darauf an, was man machen will... - du könntest das ganze erstmal so lassen...  - oder aber du stellst fest, dass einige Methoden immer wieder kehrende Dinge erledigen. Dann könntest du eine Klasse erstellen, die diese momentan privaten Methoden aufnimmt und öffentlich macht... - dann musst du in deinen jetztigen Methoden das neue Objekt erzeugen und auf diese Methoden zugreifen... das ist aber nur dann wirklich sinnvoll, wenn du erwartest dass Teile deines Algorithmusses - sprich die privaten Methoden - wiederverwendet werden (können).

Für ganz wesentliche Dinge kann man auch Hilfs-Methoden erstellen, die man static macht, falls sie zustandslos sind und nur irgendwas berechnen... - dann könnte man auch irgendwelche util-Klassen generieren, die nur diese static-Methoden enthält... ähnlich zur Math-Klasse.

Aber ansonsten ... Radio-Eriwan.


----------



## EOB (17. Sep 2007)

also die entsprechenden klassen erben ohnehin von einer abstrakten klasse, in welche ich dinge reingepackt habe, die wirklich alle erbenden klassen tun...ich werds erstma so lassen.

danke für eure antworten.


----------

